# Freaking out slightly...



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My mom and step dad are bringing their dogs to my house for thanksgiving. They were going to leave them at home but decided to bring ALL 3!. My sisters boyfriend is bringing his two GSD mixes, and my sister has a pug...

SO thats My 3
Their 3 
and 3 more...

9 dogs...8 people.

Last year it was 11 dogs and 10 people.

I have a small house (3 bedroom but they are small rooms!)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Holy crap!!! As long as the dogs can all handle mingling with each other (and with the presence of high-value food around) then that sounds like it could be fun. Being a dog walker and having as many animals as I do, my friends seem to think its okay to bring their dogs over to my house anytime they come over. That can be really annoying. 

Good luck!!!!! lol I'm sure y'all will be fine...


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Yikes! Good luck to you.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha Thanks! All the dogs get along fine. My mom has an older chi, an older husky/lab and a small mutt that looks like a black pig. The husky lab was my childhood dog and he is the ONLY dog that Mikey is submissive too.

I'm actually excited to have them here but its going to be crazy especially since its raining. Can't just put them outside!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HAHA, wow....good luck to you!!LOL :lol:

We are taking Rhett to our adopted family's...but Leo, Brody and Dixi are staying home!!LOL (They also have both Brody's parents...and I dont know if any other dogs are invited....but the other 3 wouldnt be fun to have with so many dogs!!!LOL)

But I DO wish we had a big enough place to have everyone over here, so that they could all be out!!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

oh wow!! Good luck. No one in my family has a dog but me. Aspen's lucky enough to have the house to himself  I don't think it would work out with another dog anyway...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

sounds like its going to be an eventful thanksgiving..lol, good luck


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

OKAY I convinced my sister to leave her Bfs GSD's at home so thats 2 big dogs out


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like a proper thanksgiving to me! We always end up with more dogs than people...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Sounds like a proper thanksgiving to me! We always end up with more dogs than people...


Thats usually how it happens over here as well.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

each human has two hands, with which to pet dogs....the pug will require three hands and two laps.

do they eat raw? since you're over feeding yours, maybe they'll share? 

sounds like a wonderful day you're going to have.....


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> each human has two hands, with which to pet dogs....the pug will require three hands and two laps.
> 
> do they eat raw? since you're over feeding yours, maybe they'll share?
> 
> sounds like a wonderful day you're going to have.....


None of the other dogs eat raw but I'm defrosting some chicken for treats  They are all grainfree now, thanks to my persistence! LOL.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I got a new dog!

My moms pig dog "Celia", who was abandoned by my youngest sister a year ago when she decided she didn't want 2 dogs (then got another one...long story)

Anyway, she is a rescue that my sister got in our home town of Sonoma. A smallish dog (probably should be 20 lbs), currently HORRIBLY over weight and unhealthy. I think she is 6 years old. 

Mikey and here use to be BEST FRIENDS when I was in high school. If you point at the ground and say "SKESH SKESH" she will dig in that spot. haha 

Anyway, I am going to put her on the PMR diet and try to save her life. I've always loved this little pig dog so I'm glad I get to take care of her!

Here is a picture of her


----------

